
Apple Is Selling a $200 Book of Pictures - uoflcards22
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MLXF2LL/A/designed-by-apple-in-california-102-x-128-inches?fnode=e3dab1ef62269dc4b92a00d07ea341796a9507b1d97ea1e182a2f925ac703bc3d815ea840144ec7cc2f2c08670656b73a5a0eaf9284d09194cedb3721fed11d8d9916e125d0c8fb17d5f96bb2be822b03bcecf683d2c1e65b1156d2d5eccd8d2
======
TheSpiceIsLife
It's art though right? I mean, the last known sale of Matthew Barney's
Cremaster 2 DVD sold for US$571,000 in 2007 - secondhand.

So what?

------
No_CQRT
and the 13x16 is $299.00

------
joezydeco
[2016]

